# 87 300zx rack and pinion



## john3416 (Jun 22, 2007)

What is best, change the rack or just the seals? $$$ do count
Mine is leaking from the strut ends. 

Mechnically inclined? yes


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Replace the R&P would be the way I'd go.


----------

